# Thanks employee!



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

hit a 500 dollar sign. backed completely off of the parking lot to do so. thats strike one for driving to fast. strike two for failure to maintain controll and driving off a parking lot into the grass. and strike 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 and 10 for hitting a 500 dollar sign. to the soup line for him. :angry:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

500 sign. That's it. Wow that's cheap. One of our Yahoos got a sign to the tune of 4200. So I think your doing better then us lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1779092 said:


> 500 sign. That's it. Wow that's cheap. One of our Yahoos got a sign to the tune of 4200. So I think your doing better then us lol.


Agreed, I've had a bill for a $6700 light pole before.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it a first offense? No one is perfect.


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

$500 sounded pretty heavy until I saw the rest of them. We are a smaller operation and that would devastate us!


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been plowing for about 17 years and I've had a bill for $7100 for a light pole, & 2200 for a sign, $ 1200 for a sign, $850 for a basement egress door, and a few bills in the 800 - 1,300 range for garage doors. Sh*t happens, that's what insurance is for


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mike_C;1779118 said:


> I've been plowing for about 17 years and I've had a bill for $7100 for a light pole, & 2200 for a sign, $ 1200 for a sign, $850 for a basement egress door, and a few bills in the 800 - 1,300 range for garage doors. Sh*t happens, that's what insurance is for


Exactly!.......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I lightly backed into a snowbank the other night although no damage to the truck there was a slight indent in the snowbank. man was I ashamed of myself....I'm thinking write up/suspension. 

As others have said $500 is cheap. Could have been a person.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I do not know all of the facts, or past history with the guy, but if he is always breaking stuff, and always reckless, good riddance, but if it is a first time offense or the guy has a good track record, it could be an expensive mistake, but mistakes happen and could be something for everyone to learn from. 

Your call though, it is your money and your business.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

ive told him he goes to fast in the past. its not a race. hes paid hourly. I dont know if hes trying to show off or what.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Be thankful it wasnt a phone junction box, those are thousands to repair.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure how your routes are set up. But can you "baby sit" him. You and him at the same account? 
If its good riddence then so be it but if there's hope maybe work with the guy?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1779229 said:


> Be thankful it wasnt a phone junction box, those are thousands to repair.


Sounds like someone is speaking from experience


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

While that's what insurance is for, companies today are pretty quick to cancel. If you get canceled just go and try to get insurance from another company. I had a cancellation due to an administrative error. My insurance agent went belly up and took all his client files with him (%#%#&!!). My fault for not noticing I didn't get a bill. But a cancelation nonetheless. No accidents, no claims, but it took awhile before I could find another company to take me. They didn't want the risk even though I explained what happened.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah, it would have to be a few grand before i even considered insurance.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Imagine if it had a sander on it and you broke the chute too.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Last sign I hit was a high school score board for the football field.  Not to sure of the cost but I'm sure it wasn't cheap. payup


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW. been plowing for 19 years and have never had to pay for anything to be repaired or needed insurance for anything ...Where did you guys learn how to drive/plow? lol


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1779634 said:


> WOW. been plowing for 19 years and have never had to pay for anything to be repaired or needed insurance for anything ...Where did you guys learn how to drive/plow? lol


Then you must not have employees


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Advantage;1779667 said:


> Then you must not have employees


x2!!! You should see the way a 50 some year old man was running my backhoe today.. "Been on equipment my whole life"

If that's true he's been wrecking **** his whole life and probably has killed 7 people.

I sub for a larger company and he's had his short box 1500 dented all around and tailpipe broken off, his 2012 Chevy HD is dented to hell and has broken plastic on the bumper. A boss A frame bent 3" , Chevy HD high centered on a giant rock :laughing:, Case skid steer door shattered, and 1 small light pole destroyed by one of his guys running my backhoe.

Half of that crap was him himself, he's in his 60's and still pushes the hours pretty hard. He has lots of accounts, always on the phone with subs. He's made a killing this winter though, he has only 1 full time guy, 1 office guy, and 1 guy he lays off for winter, only comes in to plow, he subs the rest to young dumb guys like me 

Someday I'll figure out how to do 20% of the work for 60% of the pay lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I understand the whole employee thing. but i see the word "I" in a whole lot of these damaged truck posts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1784904 said:


> I understand the whole employee thing. but i see the word "I" in a whole lot of these damaged truck posts.


I wasn't in a truck when I hit the scoreboard. I was in a pan stripping topsoil. It was just the only sign I have ever hit.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1779229 said:


> Be thankful it wasnt a phone junction box, those are thousands to repair.


lol, good to know, I saw one of those get destroyed.

Man I thought I was bad for breaking a 2"x4" parking sign for $70, I'm glad it wasn't a 4-7k dollar light pole. 
I know how it goes though so all I can do is try to be carefull, but stuff does happen though even when one is carefull.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1784904 said:


> I understand the whole employee thing. but i see the word "I" in a whole lot of these damaged truck posts.


"I" in my case refers to the fact that as the owner, I foot the bill


----------

